# Tetra Whisper Pump 40 Gallon NOT QUIET



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

Despite the name whisper, the constant humming of the pump is extremely annoying. Is there anyway to make the pump emit less noise? I'm very close to going to Home Depot and buying some sound insulating foam to dampen the noise. I've tried wrapping all sorts of stuff around the pump, old socks, towels, sponges, etc. I have no choice but to keep the pump on the floor 

Any tips on how you guys try and silence your pumps?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Does this specific pump have two outputs for air? If so, you can open one up as a bleed valve and that may quiet the pump down. You can also buy a cheap valve and attach it to the output you aren't using, that way you can control the bleed to match the amount you want going into your tank (or whatever you use it for).


----------



## Optis (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm not sure about the whisper brand of air pump but I've had others that over time started to rattle like crazy. 

Inside the pump there is usually a little transformer. Also there is usually a little metal arm hooked up to a magnet and suction cup on the end where the suction cup connects to the outside of the pump. 

When the pump is plugged in the magnet reacts with the transformer, by shaking back and forth and moving the arm. When the arm moves the suction cup is flexed back and forth to push air through the tube. 

In my experience the suction cup can come loose at the part where it connects to the pump housing. The metal arm starts to hit the outside of the pump and makes the rattling noise. Most of the time you can just push down the cup to make a better seal on the pump chassis and the arm will clear the side of the pump. Hope this makes some kind of sense.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

How old is this pump? Have you checked the diaphram inside the pump? The diaphram maybe cracked causing the pump to run noisely, if you have not repaired a pump before it is simple, unplug the pump, turn the pump upside down there will be screws recessed into the body of the pump unscrew and check the black diaphram. If there is a crack in it you'll have to get a repair kit from lfs and replace the diaphram. Good luck.


----------



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

Got it just a little over a week ago. Seeing as i purchased it from an Asian LFS, I doubt I could get a refund or exchange. 

Has anyone else owned a whisper pump that didn't exactly sound like a whisper...?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bio-Gold said:


> Got it just a little over a week ago. Seeing as i purchased it from an Asian LFS, I doubt I could get a refund or exchange.
> 
> Has anyone else owned a whisper pump that didn't exactly sound like a whisper...?


It does not hurt to ask with the reciept. With asian stores I find I don't always count on the refund often and exchanges do work if you explain the situation well to them some would exchange in hopes to keep the customer while some may not. I normally get most of my hardware from BA/Petsmart and some livestock/feeders from asian shops.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Is there really such thing as a quiet air pump?

I have the same air pump, I have an aquarium stand which I can close so I can't hear it unless it is touching a wall. If you think that's loud, you should have listened to their air pumps 7 years ago.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Is there really such thing as a quiet air pump?
> 
> I have the same air pump, I have an aquarium stand which I can close so I can't hear it unless it is touching a wall. If you think that's loud, you should have listened to their air pumps 7 years ago.


Rena's are supposed to be spec'ed at less then 30dB @ forgot thier specified distance of testing on thier spec sheet. I have a dB meter here but my only pump is a Hagen Maxima. I did a test on it before but Ill have to find the posting.

My meter is a ratshack model which the lowest is IIRC 50dB.

Here we go. Spec on the Hagen Maxia. http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10203


----------



## detraque13 (Jun 20, 2010)

bought one of the whisper after trying it i returned it... i think rena is better and silent for me...


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Rena's are supposed to be spec'ed at less then 30dB @ forgot thier specified distance of testing on thier spec sheet. I have a dB meter here but my only pump is a Hagen Maxima. I did a test on it before but Ill have to find the posting.
> 
> My meter is a ratshack model which the lowest is IIRC 50dB.
> 
> Here we go. Spec on the Hagen Maxia. http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10203


I hate you because you didn't show this to me before I bought my air pump. But at least I know now...


----------



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

I think the most effective thing to do is just to try an soundproof a container and just put my pump into it. I guess I'll be going to Home Depot this weekend in search of some sound proofing foam.


----------



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

I was told to use a maxi jet powerhead and attach it to my sponge filter instead and it'll be a lot more quiet. I was wondering if a powerhead can supply my fish with oxygen because i only thought they were for making waves and current.


----------

